# Grip and chinese fonts

## bluedevils

Hi all,

I'm trying to grip chinese CDs and many of the titles come up as gibberish from the cddb lookup.  I can't be that far off because there are a few CDs that show the proper characters.  I'll try to give more info when I get home, but I did emerge some chinese fonts.

----------

## bluedevils

I have done many of the things listed in the gentoo chinese problem thread and I had already emerge arphicfonts (as well as more than 75% of the fonts listed in portage).  I cannot read the chinese symbols in the gentoo forum and yet when I go to yesasia dot com, I see the proper characters.

----------

## akar

Hi, bluedevils,

For Chinese, we have major 3 character encodings. so unproperly setting of the browser's character encodings will results in "unreadable chinese symbols".

Please set your favourite web browser's charactor encoding to chinese UTF-8. if you are using Firefox, here is a screenshot which shows howto:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20041213-newsletter.xml

Eric Hsu, has also provides a guide on the forum's encoding in Welcome all non-Chinese speaking friends! . However, i think maybe we should made it more eye catching.  :Wink: 

 *Eric Hsu wrote:*   

> Note: the Chinese forum's encoding is UTF-8, please set your browser's charactor encoding to UTF-8 to view the Chinese posts properly. If you would like to try and post in Chinese, you will have to set the encoding to UTF-8 too

 

 *bluedevils wrote:*   

> I'm trying to grip chinese CDs and many of the titles come up as gibberish from the cddb lookup. I can't be that far off because there are a few CDs that show the proper characters. I'll try to give more info when I get home, but I did emerge some chinese fonts.
> 
> 

 

For this problem, could you provide a tiny screenshot on the proper one and one for the gibberish screen.

Cheers,  :Smile: 

----------

## bluedevils

Sorry, I currently have no place to host them, but you've got mail.  The gibberish one is a 1994 faye wong cd.

BTW - thanks, my firefox shows the right characters now.

----------

## akar

 *bluedevils wrote:*   

> Sorry, I currently have no place to host them, but you've got mail.

 

 :Smile:  , OK. BTW, may you want to have a Gmail account?

 *bluedevils wrote:*   

> The gibberish one is a 1994 faye wong cd. 

 

I got the hint from the Year of the album. And + this facts

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For Chinese, we have major 3 character encodings. so unproperly setting of the browser's character encodings will results in "unreadable chinese symbols".
> 
> 

 

 :Idea:   i guess the old entry (in year 1994 maybe) is either cp950 (Big5 Traditional Chinese) or cp936 (gb2312 Simplified Chinese), not UTF-8 encoding. So it is the Chinese encoding problem of this album entry in freedb.

 :Arrow:  config your grip to meet this case, by following its official document, Grip: The "DiscDB" config tab particular this field: DB Character set encoding, change to cp950, cp936, big5, gb2312, one each time to replace the default "UTF-8", confirm the change and remember to refresh(refetch) the entry for Faye Wong1994. (i don't know particular what encoding it is, the worst case, you need to try 4 times!!  :Sad:  ).

 :Idea:  If it is success, may you can submit the correct version to freedb. Thanks.

----------

## bluedevils

Thank you I will try it first thing in the morning

----------

## bluedevils

Yes cp936 did it.  Thanks.  I will inform freedb

----------

